
LGBTQ game history is fleeting – that’s why curation is necessary - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/19/lgbtq-game-history-is-fleeting-thats-why-curation-is-necessary/
======
extralego
This has been such an authentic and relevant art movement. I think it’s among
the most intriguing art movements of our age because it’s comprehensive to
_us_ but it’s far from inevitable from context. Nobody could have predicted
how succinct and expressive it would have been. The medium doesn’t favor it,
history didn’t suggest it, the market didn’t reward it, but society somehow
demanded it.

American art institutions will pretend to celebrate it _eventually_ , but they
will never acknowledge it for what it truly means.

For the record, I never had anything to do with this movement. I’m strait and
don’t game. I just admire tremendously the humanity that abounds from this
movement.

------
Fjolsvith
I doubt there's a huge demand among game players for activist-themed
entertainment.

